# R34 GTR M-Spec with full carbon front end



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don`t know if we had this one before, . . .


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those brakes are nice! Not too keen on those eyebrows though.. Looks very angry does this 34GTR..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Love everything about it except for the canards.
Agreed, looks a very mean and angry car...very nice!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Also not a fan of the canards, rest looks nice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Carbon Z-Tune wings? Wow!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

gtrlux:
How the h**l do you find all these insane stunning gtr´s. :clap:
Love every inch of this beast.. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

that looks like an absolute weapon


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

that is very cool, those brakes are savage


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

that looks f^^&ing awesomely vicious...
bloody hell i hope that car has 900bhp and 320km/h to go with the looks... reminds me of Darth Vader's helmet..


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I absolutely love that, right up my alley!

Canards are bit uneven but more to the point they look like air brakes as theyre angled almost verticle............but I may be wrong.

Apart from that............i want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is it?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome car mate :clap:

Got some more pics from the rear quater and the back???

Don't want to know how much you would have to spend to get all the front parts done in CF :nervous:


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW~~great!


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks like this car
Drag and Drift


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

very sexy! I wouldnt mind doing some carbon fiber wrap on my bumper haha


----------



## tfghdry (Jan 28, 2009)

Midori used to sell a stock looking front bumper in dry carbon just like this car has, i think they've stopped making them though.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

what a stunner!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Eyebrows look shit on any car, leave them for saxo chav brigade, and the canards are total guff too. Apart from those 2 offending items the car is a stunner.


----------

